# Laix's Art Shop



## Laix (May 25, 2014)

So more free time means I'm back again to make sets for all you lovely people over the summer. However, I'm going to limit my work load this time so I don't get overloaded and hopefully won't be forced to shut up shop again.


*
CURRENTLY NOT HIRING STAFF*
*RULES*
- You must have a minimum of fifty posts to request here.
- Please don't be rude to the staff or any others in the thread, nor fill the thread with spam (only requesting/collecting sets please)
- Allow at least one week for your request to be completed. If by then its still not done, then you may nag me away to get it done. But please, no nagging until at least a week has passed!
- Don't bother requesting if you're not going to wear it. It's extremely rude considering I take time out of my free time to do these. They all take at least twenty minutes, sometimes longer.
- Please turn your signature off when posting.
 - Leave a little while before requesting again. If you request to frequently, I may put you at the bottom of the waiting list.
- *I WILL ONLY TAKE ON THREE REQUESTS AT A TIME.* Once a request is finished, then a slot will be open and I will take on another request.
- I reserve the right to decline or cancel any request for my own reasons.
- _Please rep upon receiving your set. Credit is optional however.

_*WHAT I DO*_
- Sets (Signatures, Avatars)
- Gifs (although I do not create gifs from sources, I can edit/resize/make them fancy)
- Banners
- Logos
- Album/Single Covers
- Any other form of graphics request
- Manga colourings (please allow up to a month for it to be completed as it is a heavy task! I'm also a bit of a noob so don't expect anything amazing).
- Custom Titles
- *Just tell me your request and there's a high chance I'll get it done!*

_*REQUEST FORMAT*_
- You may make one request every now and then. If I'm busy, please wait at least three days before requesting again. If not, then you may request the next day or so. 
- You can only request one thing in a single request. So no asking for a set and a logo at once, but you could request three avatars for example. 
_*REQUEST TYPE:* Set/Avatar/Banner/Logo/Gif Set
 *SIZE:* Senior? Junior? 175x250? Or something more specific?
 *SPECIFICS:* Anything specific with effects? Colours? Style? Or maybe some text? A font for that text? You could pick out an example you like as a guideline of how you'd like me to do your request.
 *EXTRA:* Anything else?​*EXAMPLES*




​
​


----------



## Laix (May 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _More Examples_


----------



## Laix (May 25, 2014)

​Here I'll keep a track of whose requests I've completed and when, along with my current slots. If you see any free slots, request away! Even if you don't, feel free to request regardless so you're at the front of the que. 
 
 If you want a rough idea of when is suitable to request again, I'd say wait until I've done at least ten requests between your last request and now before making another request.
 
​*CURRENT*


*COMPLETED*
- Wallachia (25/5/14)
- babaGAReeb (25/5/14)
- JoJo (25/5/14)
- Halcyon (25/5/14)
- Revy (26/5/14)
- Cheeky Nayrudo (26/5/14)
- Atlantic Storm (27/5/14)
- Godaime Tsunade (27/5/14)
- Savage (27/5/14)
- Marco (27/5/14)
- familyparka (27/5/14)
- Gilgamesh (28/5/14)
- Foxie (28/5/14)
- Krippy (28/5/14)
- afgpride (28/5/14)
- Fiona (30/5/14)
- Skywalker (30/5/14)
- Vampire Princess (30/5/14)
- Starkiller (30/5/14)
- Revy (3/6/14)
- Imagine (3/6/14)
- Vampire Princess (3/6/14)
- I Am Anarchy (3/6/14)
- White (3/6/14)
- Shiro Senpai (3/6/14)
- Wallachia (3/6/14)
- Vespy86 (5/6/14)
- Sasuke (5/6/14)
- Divine Death (6/6/14)
- Morphine (7/6/14)
- Vampire Princess (7/6/14)
- Wallachia (7/6/14)
- OS (10/6/14)
- Ninian (10/6/14)
- Atlantic Storm (10/6/14)
- Gilgamesh (11/6/14)
- Marco (11/6/14)
- Othinus (15/6/14)
- Krippy (15/6/14)
- Imagine (15/6/14)
- Furious George (15/6/14)
- Vampire Princess (15/6/14)
- Starkiller (15/6/14)
- Hero (15/6/14)
- Blunt (15/6/14)
- Rai (15/6/14)
- Cheeky Nayrudo (23/6/14)
- Kil'jaeden (23/6/14)
- Legend (23/6/14)
- Lucifer Morningstar (23/6/14)
- Marco (23/6/14)
- Gilgamesh (24/6/14)
- BlackniteSwartz (24/6/14)
- Kai Jr. (24/6/14)
- Hisaka (24/6/14)
- Issho D Tea (29/6/14)
- Sabl?s (29/6/14)
- Frost (29/6/14)
- Cobalt (29/6/14)
- JoJo (29/6/14)
- Pyro (29/6/14)
- Megaultraray (08/7/14)
- Saishin (08/7/14)
- Hero (08/7/14)
- Mugen (13/7/14)
- Sables (13/7/14)
- Super Mike (13/7/14)
- Necessary Evil (13/7/14)
- Fiona (16/7/14)
- Starkiller (16/7/14)
- Ares (18/7/14)
- Marco (18/7/14)
- Skywalker (18/7/14)
- Morphine (18/7/14)
- Gaja (18/7/14)
- Sabl?s (18/7/14)
- Stringer (19/7/14)
- JoJo (27/7/14)
- Issho D Tea (27/7/14)
- Wallachia (27/7/14)
- Necessary Evil (27/7/14)
- Sasuke (27/7/14)
- Saishin (27/7/14)
- Shiro Senpai (29/7/14)
- Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (29/7/14)
- Revy (29/7/14)
- Vengeance (29/7/14)
- Jon Stark (29/7/14)
- Krippy (30/7/14)
- Blacknite Swartz (30/7/14)
- Aladdin (30/7/14)
- BringerOfChaos (30/7/14)
- Tsunami (7/9/14)
- Sabo (7/9/14)
- Rosi (7/9/14)
- sarun uchiha (7/9/14)
- Sasuke (8/9/14)
- Cheeky Nayrudo (8/9/14)
- Marco (11/9/14)
- Firaea (11/9/14)
- Ares (11/9/14)
- Sabl?s (11/9/14)
- Legend (11/9/14)
- Luiz (11/9/14)

 ​


----------



## familyparka (May 25, 2014)

Is this open already? Because if it is im saving this spot for the first request.

*Request*: Senior Set 
*Stocks*: , .
*Specifics*: Up to you, if you could do a transparency for the avy that would be awesome. Make the set look pretty please <3
*Extra*: You're awesome.


----------



## Katou (May 25, 2014)

*REQUEST TYPE:* Set
*Avy SIZE:* 150x200
*Sig Size :* Up to you
*SPECIFICS:* Effects are all up to you, Text~ " Kohaku " " タイプムーンの喜んでエネルギッシュシンボル "  ( on sig only )


*EXTRA: *
Border : Magenta Thin Line > White Thin Line > Magenta and Brown Dotted  (stacked)


*Stock :* []


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 25, 2014)

*REQUEST TYPE:* Avatar.
*SIZE:* 175 x 250 | 158 x 250
*SPECIFIC:* I like what you did with my current avatar, but if you feel like doing something a bit different, that's cool too. Just don't make it too flashy.


----------



## Laix (May 25, 2014)

yeah, its open. request away!


----------



## Laix (May 25, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> *REQUEST TYPE:* Set
> *Avy SIZE:* 150x200
> *Sig Size :* Up to you
> *SPECIFICS:* Effects are all up to you, Text~ " Kohaku " " タイプムーンの喜んでエネルギッシュシンボル "  ( on sig only )
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 











 *SLOTS*
_- FREE_
_- FREE_
_- FREE_
​


----------



## Katou (May 25, 2014)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

oh my gosh 
thank you it looks great pek
luv it <3


----------



## JoJo (May 25, 2014)

Laix. 

I would like a set.

Avatar:
Sig:
Senior Sized
No Border
If you could, crop out the black lines and remove the text in the sig
Effects are up to you.


----------



## Halcyon (May 25, 2014)

REQUEST TYPE: Set
SIZE: Senior
SPECIFICS: I have a single spoiler tag in my sig, but other than that, surprise me
STOCK:


----------



## babaGAReeb (May 25, 2014)

i wants avi and sig
width should be the best you think and height no bigger then 450 for sig(i wanna put spoilers below it)
i wants whatever border u think is teh best and whatever effects you think is sexy
and avatar is 150 x 200


----------



## Laix (May 25, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> i wants avi and sig
> width should be the best you think and height no bigger then 450 for sig(i wanna put spoilers below it)
> i wants whatever border u think is teh best and whatever effects you think is sexy
> and avatar is 150 x 200




*Spoiler*: __ 












JoJo said:


> Laix.
> 
> I would like a set.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 











Halcyon said:


> REQUEST TYPE: Set
> SIZE: Senior
> SPECIFICS: I have a single spoiler tag in my sig, but other than that, surprise me
> STOCK:




*Spoiler*: __ 











*SLOTS*
_- FREE_
_- FREE_
_- FREE_


----------



## Halcyon (May 25, 2014)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a ton, looks great!!


----------



## babaGAReeb (May 25, 2014)

well that was fast, thanks for notifying me ameego

looks very nice, much better effect then the original. glad i asked ya


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 25, 2014)

Type: Avy
Size: 175x250
Stock: []
Effects: Up to you, keep it light effects don't make it dark, and don't put too much effects on it either.
Crop: Around her elbow a bit lower is fine, whichever you think looks best.

If possible one extra avy with some form of animation would be nice.


----------



## familyparka (May 25, 2014)

I edited my first post, if you haven't noticed


----------



## Overhaul (May 25, 2014)

REQUEST TYPE: Set
STOCK:
SIZE: Avy: 150 x 200
sig: try to keep the whole image. resizing/and very lil cutting.
SPECIFICS: Try to make it flashy and keep the pinkness.
EXTRA: twitch effect on the avy


----------



## Laix (May 26, 2014)

*SLOTS*
- familyparka
- Revy
- Cheeky Nayrudo

any further requests will be put in a que and completed after these three


----------



## Laix (May 26, 2014)

Revy said:


> REQUEST TYPE: Set
> STOCK:
> SIZE: Avy: 150 x 200
> sig: try to keep the whole image. resizing/and very lil cutting.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 











Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Type: Avy
> Size: 175x250
> Stock: []
> Effects: Up to you, keep it light effects don't make it dark, and don't put too much effects on it either.
> ...


----------



## Overhaul (May 26, 2014)

whoa,that was fast. thanks.
Will rep a second time due to the amazing effort put in.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 26, 2014)

Laix said:


>



Can I get one without border please? Sorry if I didn't specify border in my previous post.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 26, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *REQUEST TYPE:* Avatar.
> *STOCK:*
> *SIZE:* 175 x 250 | 158 x 250
> *SPECIFIC:* I like what you did with my current avatar, but if you feel like doing something a bit different, that's cool too. Just don't make it too flashy.



For Laix to do.


----------



## Laix (May 26, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Can I get one without border please? Sorry if I didn't specify border in my previous post.



please specify things like this next time 

i'll only remake one without a border so please choose :33

(sig off too)


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 26, 2014)

Laix said:


> please specify things like this next time
> 
> i'll only remake one without a border so please choose :33
> 
> (sig off too)



Gimme the animation one, but change up the effects a bit so that the color looks a bit less washed out-ish.

Sorry again.


----------



## Savage (May 26, 2014)

Request: Ava
Size: 150x200
Border: Up to you
Effects: Up to you
Stock:


----------



## Krippy (May 26, 2014)

Set request
Size: 150?200 and 550x400 or whatever
Avy: 
Sig: 
Borders and effects: whatever looks best


----------



## Laix (May 27, 2014)

slots updated. will get them all done either tonight or tommorow.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 27, 2014)

Whenever you've finished your current requests:

Request: Avatar
Size: 150x200
Border: Dotted (or whatever you think looks better)
Effects: Whatever looks best. Animating the city lights might be cool.
Stock:
​​


----------



## Selva (May 27, 2014)

Good luck with the shop


----------



## Marcο (May 27, 2014)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Effects: Whatever you feel looks best
Stock: , 
Border: None


----------



## Laix (May 27, 2014)

*SLOTS*
- Godaime Tsunade
- Marco
- Krippy



Atlantic Storm said:


> *REQUEST TYPE:* Avatar.
> *SIZE:* 175 x 250 | 158 x 250
> *SPECIFIC:* I like what you did with my current avatar, but if you feel like doing something a bit different, that's cool too. Just don't make it too flashy.







familyparka said:


> Is this open already? Because if it is im saving this spot for the first request.
> 
> *Request*: Senior Set
> *Stocks*: , .
> ...



sig is one of my favourite creations ever 


*Spoiler*: __ 















Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Gimme the animation one, but change up the effects a bit so that the color looks a bit less washed out-ish.
> 
> Sorry again.







Savage said:


> Request: Ava
> Size: 150x200
> Border: Up to you
> Effects: Up to you
> Stock:


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 27, 2014)

Thanks Laix


----------



## Laix (May 27, 2014)

*SLOTS*
- Krippy
- Free
- Free



Marcο said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Whatever you feel looks best
> Stock: ,
> Border: None




*Spoiler*: __ 













Godaime Tsunade said:


> Whenever you've finished your current requests:
> 
> Request: Avatar
> Size: 150x200
> ...



i dont know why my gifs are so low quality  need to fix that, sorry


----------



## Yuki (May 27, 2014)

Request: Matching Set

Size: Senior member for the two avatars and what looks best for the sig. 

Effects: Foxie should be on the avatar with the pink haired girl and Wallachia on the avatar of the other. As Wallachia wishes write Foxie x Wallachia on the sig and please make it pretty. :33 Thank you. :33 

Stock: 

Border: None


----------



## Skywalker (May 27, 2014)

*Request*: Set 
*Stocks*: , 
*Effects: *Whatever you'd like, something fancy
*Border: *Dotted for the signature, lined for the Avatar
*Size:* 150x200 for the Avatar

Thanks!


----------



## familyparka (May 27, 2014)

Laix said:


> sig is one of my favourite creations ever
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



No wonder, it's freakin AWESOME!

Thank you so much Laix, I knew you were going to do such a great job.

Will Rep twice.


----------



## Fiona (May 27, 2014)

Set Request  

Avy:150x200  


Siggy: 

Borders are up to you and so are the effects. You know how I like my sets so I trust you :33 

Ice blue and badass are the only requirements


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 27, 2014)

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Effects: Whatever, crop off caption, no colors
Border: none 
Size: 150x200


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 27, 2014)

Request type: FC opening banner
Stock:  
Text: Love, Lust and Blood: The Vampire Knight FC 
Effects: red/black color scheme
The rest is up to you. 

Thanks!


----------



## trance (May 28, 2014)

*Request Type:* Set
*Stock: *
*Effects:* Up to you, just wow me.
*Extra:* I only need a set of Revan, the guy on the right. Crop the other guy out please. Text somewhere on the sig "The strong rule, the weak serve."


----------



## Laix (May 28, 2014)

*SLOTS*
- Krippy
- Foxie
- Skywalker

*WAITING LIST*
- Fiona
- afgpride
- Vampire Princess
- Starkiller
- Gilgamesh


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 28, 2014)

Could i get a 150x200 avy of please?

Nothing fancy and no border necessary


----------



## Laix (May 28, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Could i get a 150x200 avy of please?
> 
> Nothing fancy and no border necessary



simple request so i bumped you up to the top~






Foxie said:


> Request: Matching Set
> 
> Size: Senior member for the two avatars and what looks best for the sig.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 















Krippy said:


> Set request
> Size: 150?200 and 550x400 or whatever
> Avy:
> Sig:
> Borders and effects: whatever looks best




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laix (May 28, 2014)

afgpride said:


> Request: Avatar
> Stock:
> Effects: Whatever, crop off caption, no colors
> Border: none
> Size: 150x200





*SLOTS*
- Skywalker
- Fiona
- Vampire Princess

*WAITING LIST*
- Starkiller


----------



## Laix (May 30, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Request type: FC opening banner
> Stock:
> Text: Love, Lust and Blood: The Vampire Knight FC
> Effects: red/black color scheme
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 











Fiona said:


> Set Request
> 
> Avy:150x200
> 
> ...



sorry, the sig stock was pretty bad so i did the best i could~


*Spoiler*: __ 











Skywalker said:


> *Request*: Set
> *Stocks*: ,
> *Effects: *Whatever you'd like, something fancy
> *Border: *Dotted for the signature, lined for the Avatar
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 











*SLOTS*
- Starkiller
- Free
- Free


----------



## Fiona (May 30, 2014)

Laix said:


> sorry, the sig stock was pretty bad so i did the best i could~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I love it!


----------



## Skywalker (May 30, 2014)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: __


 Thank you, you did a great job like always.


----------



## Laix (May 30, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> *Request Type:* Set
> *Stock: *
> *Effects:* Up to you, just wow me.
> *Extra:* I only need a set of Revan, the guy on the right. Crop the other guy out please. Text somewhere on the sig "The strong rule, the weak serve."




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laix (May 30, 2014)

slots are all free to request away!


----------



## Overhaul (May 30, 2014)

REQUEST TYPE: Set
STOCK:

sig stock
SIZE: Avy: 150 x 200
sig: width no bigger than 500.try to keep the whole image. resizing/and very lil cutting.
SPECIFICS:anything that makes the blood and lightning come out.
EXTRA: twitch effect on the avy

feel free to put me on the waiting list if you want since its only been a couple of days since my last request.


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 30, 2014)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you!

~ Um, how long do I have to wait before requesting another FC banner?


----------



## trance (May 30, 2014)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks!


----------



## Katou (May 31, 2014)

Request : Set 

Stock : []

Effects : Up to you 
Text : " Ciel " " End the F♥ckery of the Immortals " ( Sig only )
Border : Something Like this one 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Except make the red go Blue 




Avy Size : 150x200
Sig Size : Up to you


----------



## Laix (May 31, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Thank you!
> 
> ~ Um, how long do I have to wait before requesting another FC banner?



you can request now but you'll be put on the waiting list for a couple days :33


----------



## Imagine (May 31, 2014)

Yo Laix. 

Set Request

Ava: 
Sig: 
Size: Senior (150x200 ava)
Effects: Up to you
Borders: None

Thanks.


----------



## Laix (May 31, 2014)

*SLOTS*
- Wallachia
- Revy
- Imagine

*WAITING LIST*
- Shiro Senpai
- Vampire Princess
- White


----------



## Vitriol (May 31, 2014)

REQUEST TYPE: Set
STOCK: 
SIZE: Junior sig but could you possibly make a 150x150 ava aswell as a 150x200 one?
EFFECTS: Whatever you think will work with the stock, if it's hard to work with the stock because of the light blue spots on it feel free to use this one instead 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 31, 2014)

Request type: FC banner
Stock: 
Text: About Vampire Knight
Extra: red/black color scheme

Thanks!


----------



## White (Jun 1, 2014)

Type: Set

Stock: ]

Avay: Guy burning books

Size: Senior (150x200 ava)

Effects: Could you do two sigs; one with Fahrenheit 451 in small white letters at the top right corner and leave the other untouched, just for comparisons sake :33

Borders: Dotted

Thanks in advance


----------



## Laix (Jun 2, 2014)

sorry guys, had a busy day today. doing everything tommorow including waiting list requests :33


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 3, 2014)

REQUEST TYPE: Set
SIZE: Senior
SPECIFICS: Text: "It's A Long Way to the Top..."  Could you make the text color go from red to gold in a gradient as well, please?
EXTRA: Whatever you think looks good


----------



## Laix (Jun 3, 2014)

Revy said:


> REQUEST TYPE: Set
> STOCK:
> 
> sig stock
> ...



sorry about the avatar, it was a difficult stock to work with 


*Spoiler*: __ 


















Imagine said:


> Yo Laix.
> 
> Set Request
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 











Vampire Princess said:


> Request type: FC banner
> Stock:
> Text: About Vampire Knight
> Extra: red/black color scheme
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laix (Jun 3, 2014)

I Am Anarchy said:


> REQUEST TYPE: Set
> SIZE: Senior
> SPECIFICS: Text: "It's A Long Way to the Top..."  Could you make the text color go from red to gold in a gradient as well, please?
> EXTRA: Whatever you think looks good




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laix (Jun 3, 2014)

White said:


> Type: Set
> 
> Stock: ]
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 













Shiro senpai said:


> REQUEST TYPE: Set
> STOCK:
> SIZE: Junior sig but could you possibly make a 150x150 ava aswell as a 150x200 one?
> EFFECTS: Whatever you think will work with the stock, if it's hard to work with the stock because of the light blue spots on it feel free to use this one instead
> Thanks in advance!




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Katou (Jun 3, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Request : Set
> 
> Stock : []
> 
> ...



Edited pek
hope this is alright


----------



## Laix (Jun 3, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Edited pek
> hope this is alright



sorry, blue dotted border isnt that visible and im too exhausted to try it again 


*Spoiler*: __ 











_________

*SLOTS*
- Free
- Free
- Free


----------



## Katou (Jun 3, 2014)

Laix said:


> sorry, blue dotted border isnt that visible and im too exhausted to try it again
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh Looks great~ pek 
although wers the avy


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Laix, looks badass! Will rep twice as always.:33


----------



## Laix (Jun 3, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Oh Looks great~ pek
> although wers the avy



thought i posted it


----------



## Katou (Jun 3, 2014)

Yay 

Thank you :33


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 3, 2014)

REQUEST TYPE:set
SIZE: senior
SPECIFICS: NaLu shipper with Vespy somewhere on it
EXTRA:up to you


----------



## Vitriol (Jun 3, 2014)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Brilliant, Thanks!


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 3, 2014)

Type: avatar

Stock: 

Size: 175x250

Effects: whatever you like

Borders: whatever you like (but make sure to save a borderless version too please )


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 3, 2014)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks so much!

Please put me on the waiting list for whenever you have time...

Request type: FC banner
Stock: 
Text: Chapter Updates
Extra: red/black color scheme

Thanks!


----------



## Katou (Jun 4, 2014)

Type : Avatar
Stocks : []|[]
Effects : all up to you 
Borders : all up to you


----------



## Laix (Jun 5, 2014)

*SLOTS*
- Vespy
- Sasuke
- Free

*WAITING LIST*
- Wallachia
- Vampire Princess


----------



## Laix (Jun 5, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> Type: avatar
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...









Vespy89 said:


> REQUEST TYPE:set
> SIZE: senior
> SPECIFICS: NaLu shipper with Vespy somewhere on it
> EXTRA:up to you




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 5, 2014)

*Request:* Stock

*Stock:* 

*Text:* No matter where you are, we're all connected. (Sig only)

*Effects:* Whatever works.

*Border:* Anything.

Thanks.


----------



## Laix (Jun 6, 2014)

Divine Death said:


> *Request:* Stock
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morphine (Jun 6, 2014)

REQUEST TYPE: avatar 
SIZE: 150 x 200
SPECIFICS: just make it even more beautiful? but leave one plain, no border
EXTRA: up to you


----------



## Laix (Jun 7, 2014)

Morphine said:


> REQUEST TYPE: avatar
> SIZE: 150 x 200
> SPECIFICS: just make it even more beautiful? but leave one plain, no border
> EXTRA: up to you


----------



## Laix (Jun 7, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Type : Avatar
> Stocks : []|[]
> Effects : all up to you
> Borders : all up to you


----------



## Laix (Jun 7, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Please put me on the waiting list for whenever you have time...
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ninian (Jun 8, 2014)

---------------------------------------------


*Spoiler*: __ 



Request: Avatar
Size: 150x200 '&'175x250
Specifics: 
Extra: None
Stock: []​




---------------------------------------------​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 8, 2014)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks, but I wanted it to say "Chapter Updates" and it looks like it say characters.


----------



## OS (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello, was wondering if you can make a certain transition for the images i have


*Spoiler*: __ 








something like this



I just want that transition(if you can do it). If you know any effects that can make it look good then go for it. 

please and thank you for your time.


----------



## Laix (Jun 8, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Thanks, but I wanted it to say "Chapter Updates" and it looks like it say characters.



 this is why you dont make sets when you just wake up 

Ill redo later today, sorry~~


----------



## Hero (Jun 8, 2014)

Essentially I need to look like the baddest bitch on the forum. And you need to look like the fabulous set maker you are. I need people to know that we rule this place  



I'm going for like a King of Hell like theme with this ava. Stocking of course is the main chick and focus and the background I provided could perhaps be placed as a back drop behind her. The hands primarily. I trust you to bring this vision to life but knowing me, you already know it has to be flashy 

I'm know sure if her eyes should be flashing or should the hands/arms be fading in and out? Maybe a combination of both? Iunno bae you are the leader of this project. I only ask for the color scheme to be red and black but you can change that if it doesn't work

Take as long as you need


----------



## Laix (Jun 9, 2014)

will work on everything today  sorry, something came up last night


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 9, 2014)

*REQUEST TYPE:* Avatar.
*STOCK:* 
*SIZE:* 175 x 250 | 160 x 250
*SPECIFIC:* Same as usual. Nothing too flashy.


----------



## Laix (Jun 10, 2014)

*SLOTS*
- Vampire Princess (Re-Do)
- Ninian
- OS
- Hero

*WAITING LIST*
- AS


----------



## Laix (Jun 10, 2014)

*@hero* - forgot how big a request yours is 



ill do later tonight when i get home



OS said:


> Hello, was wondering if you can make a certain transition for the images i have
> 
> something like this
> 
> ...








Ninian said:


> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 










Vampire Princess said:


> Thanks, but I wanted it to say "Chapter Updates" and it looks like it say characters.



here you go 



--------------

*SLOTS*
- Hero
- Free
- Free

*Request away, it'll get done tonight *


----------



## Laix (Jun 10, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *REQUEST TYPE:* Avatar.
> *STOCK:*
> *SIZE:* 175 x 250 | 160 x 250
> *SPECIFIC:* Same as usual. Nothing too flashy.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 10, 2014)

REQUEST TYPE: avatar
STOCK: 
SIZE: 150 x 200
SPECIFICS: effects up to you, thin lined black border


----------



## Marcο (Jun 10, 2014)

Request: Avatar
Size: 150 x 200
Stock: 
Border: None

Effects are up to you, but if possible, could you recreate what you did ?


----------



## Krippy (Jun 10, 2014)

Request: Set
Size: 150x200
Sig: 
Ava 1: 
Ava 2:  *or* 

I couldn't pick between the two stocks so just use the ava 1 stock and pick one from ava 2 :33

Effects and borders: Up to you

Text: "Fear" on the sig

Thanks


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 10, 2014)

*REQUEST TYPE:* Set
*Stock:* 
*SIZE:* Avatar - 175x250 , Sig - whatever looks best.
*SPECIFICS:* I'd like the avatar to be the girl with the witch hat. Or for the avatar to flicker between both the characters on the bench (). And for both the sig and avatar to have a border (whatever kind you think would look best). If the whole image is too big to use as a sig, than just the girl and boy on the bench is fine for a sig. Go crazy with the effects.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 10, 2014)

Laix said:


> here you go



Thanks! 

Please put me on waiting list again...

*Request #1:*
Request type: FC banner
Stock: 
Text: Goodies & Extras
Color scheme: red/black

*Request #2:*
Request type: FC banner
Stock: 
Text: About The FC
Color Scheme: red/black

Thank you so much!


----------



## Hero (Jun 11, 2014)

If it isn't too much trouble, could I get one with no border and then one rounded exactly like this.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 11, 2014)

Laix. 

Ava Request

Stock: 
Size: 150x200
Border: None
Effects: Up to you


----------



## Laix (Jun 11, 2014)

*SLOTS*
- Hero
- Gilgamesh
- Marco

*WAITING LIST*
- Krippy
- Othinus
- Vampire Princess
- Imagine

working on them all now!


----------



## Laix (Jun 11, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> REQUEST TYPE: avatar
> STOCK:
> SIZE: 150 x 200
> SPECIFICS: effects up to you, thin lined black border







Marcο said:


> Request: Avatar
> Size: 150 x 200
> Stock:
> Border: None
> ...





*SLOTS*
- Hero
- Krippy
- Othinus

*WAITING LIST*
- Vampire Princess
- Imagine


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 12, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Please put me on waiting list again...
> 
> ...



Added to my request.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2014)

REQUEST TYPE: Set
SIZE: Senior
STOCK: 
BORDERS: None
SPECIFICS: Try to pan in on the face and make the shovel in his hand not visible?
EXTRA: Should be it.


----------



## trance (Jun 13, 2014)

*Request Type*: Avatar
*Size*: Senior
*Stock*:   
*Borders*: Up to you
*Effects*: Up to you


----------



## Blunt (Jun 13, 2014)

175x250 avatar, a sig too if you feel like it 

effects are up to you, i'd just like it to say "There is only power"


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2014)

sorry yall, i went to belgium yesterday so i wasnt able to do any requests 

*SLOTS*
- Hero
- Krippy
- Othinus

*WAITING LIST*
- Vampire Princess
- Imagine
- Furious George
- Starkiller
- Blunt
- Rai


----------



## Laix (Jun 15, 2014)

don't worry about the waiting list. im doing *everything *today, im just doing it in batches then taking a short break so i dont get tired.



Othinus said:


> *REQUEST TYPE:* Set
> *Stock:*
> *SIZE:* Avatar - 175x250 , Sig - whatever looks best.
> *SPECIFICS:* I'd like the avatar to be the girl with the witch hat. Or for the avatar to flicker between both the characters on the bench (). And for both the sig and avatar to have a border (whatever kind you think would look best). If the whole image is too big to use as a sig, than just the girl and boy on the bench is fine for a sig. Go crazy with the effects.




*Spoiler*: __ 













Krippy said:


> Request: Set
> Size: 150x200
> Sig:
> Ava 1:
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 

















Imagine said:


> Laix.
> 
> Ava Request
> 
> ...







Furious George said:


> REQUEST TYPE: Set
> SIZE: Senior
> STOCK:
> BORDERS: None
> ...


----------



## Imagine (Jun 15, 2014)

Beautiful. 

Will rep when I'm not 24'd.


----------



## Laix (Jun 15, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> *Request Type*: Avatar
> *Size*: Senior
> *Stock*:
> *Borders*: Up to you
> *Effects*: Up to you







Vampire Princess said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Please put me on waiting list again...
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laix (Jun 15, 2014)

Hero said:


> Essentially I need to look like the baddest bitch on the forum. And you need to look like the fabulous set maker you are. I need people to know that we rule this place
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry, the curved border one has some crackling on it thats only visible on the really dark skins and its been paining me for about a two hours trying to get rid of it


----------



## Laix (Jun 15, 2014)

Blunt said:


> 175x250 avatar, a sig too if you feel like it
> 
> effects are up to you, i'd just like it to say "There is only power"


----------



## Blunt (Jun 15, 2014)

holy shit


----------



## Laix (Jun 15, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Request Type: Set
> Stock:
> Avy Size: 150x200
> Sig Size : Up to you
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hero (Jun 15, 2014)

Laix said:


> sorry, the curved border one has some crackling on it thats only visible on the really dark skins and its been paining me for about a two hours trying to get rid of it



I'm terrible, but could you get the halo in the shot 

And is there a way to add like burning flames (red or black but black fits the theme more) on the ava . If you don't know what I mean, I could show you 

Thanks I'm definitely repping you and will wear it when I can.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2014)

Looks great but its black-and-white. Do you think you can keep the color in?

And I asked for a set, so can I please have an Avy and a sig version?

And for the avatar, actually think that solid borders might be better.

Sorry if I'm being picky.


----------



## trance (Jun 15, 2014)

Looks awesome but is it possible to do one as close to her face as possible whilst still keeping all or most of the quality?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 15, 2014)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks so much!

Have to spread and I'm 24'd.

Edit: Repped.


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2014)

Hero said:


> I'm terrible, but could you get the halo in the shot
> 
> And is there a way to add like burning flames (red or black but black fits the theme more) on the ava . If you don't know what I mean, I could show you
> 
> Thanks I'm definitely repping you and will wear it when I can.





cant add the flames since that would require completely re-doing and im not completely sure how to do it, so i would have to learn 

the halo i can add it later on but not now, sorry!



Furious George said:


> Looks great but its black-and-white. Do you think you can keep the color in?
> 
> And I asked for a set, so can I please have an Avy and a sig version?
> 
> ...



sorry i misread about the avy and set, my mistake

however, you never said to keep it specifically in colour or to not add any borders  

stock is so tiny and low quality that i cannot make a signature zoomed into the face, but here you go regardless


*Spoiler*: __ 











Stαrkiller said:


> Looks awesome but is it possible to do one as close to her face as possible whilst still keeping all or most of the quality?



no im afraid, sorry! that would require a re-do. if i zoomed in it would be awful quality. please include these things next time; when you request you should tell me exactly how you visualize it, even if its really picky


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2014)

I like. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Legend (Jun 16, 2014)

Long time no see Laix

Senior Set
Stock: 
Avy Size: 150x200
Sig Size: Max
Effects/Border: up to you
Text: Spoiler Alert


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

Can't tell if you have slots or not, hopefully you do. :33 

Type: Set
Size: Avi - Senior, Sig - 500 x 300
Image: 
Text: Avi - Vegeta; Sig - The Prince of Saiyans
Theme: High Energy, High Tech, Badass
Specifics: Colours That Match The Render, Very Colourful Text, Distinct Font, No Border

Thanks in advance bruh.


----------



## Laix (Jun 17, 2014)

*SLOTS *
- Legend
- Hisaka
- Free


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jun 19, 2014)

Render: []
Size: 165x250 and 150x200
Border: none
Effects: make something Kawaii, keep the amount of effects low-medium, not too much. Not too saturated and no scan lines.

Thanks


----------



## Zeno (Jun 21, 2014)

request type: avatar
size: senior
specifics: the character on the left. Try not to change the color scheme too much. No text. Whatever effects you think look good. Cool border please.
extra: try to get a decent part of the weapon please


----------



## Laix (Jun 21, 2014)

sorry for lack of updates, just been really busy

rest assured ive set apart time tommorow on sunday to complete _everything _


----------



## Marcο (Jun 21, 2014)

Laix 


Request: Avatar
Size: 150 x 200
Stock:  or 
Border: None

Effects are up to you, but preferably something colorful like what you did


----------



## Laix (Jun 23, 2014)

*@Hero*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*
@Hisaka
*
Forgive me, you're high on my priority list. I ran out of time but when I get home I'm gonna finish off yours, it's about 70% done. 



Legend said:


> Long time no see Laix
> 
> Senior Set
> Stock:
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 

















Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Hey, can I get a couple gif resizes?
> 
> Can I get a 150x200 of the 2 guys on the right (with the same borders as I have now - think it's called black and white)? Cropped so it looks like this: .
> 
> ...



Sorry; I had to chop the avatar down as it was too huge to use as an avatar.


*Spoiler*: __ 
















Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Render: []
> Size: 165x250 and 150x200
> Border: none
> Effects: make something Kawaii, keep the amount of effects low-medium, not too much. Not too saturated and no scan lines.
> ...







Kil'jaeden said:


> request type: avatar
> size: senior
> specifics: the character on the left. Try not to change the color scheme too much. No text. Whatever effects you think look good. Cool border please.
> extra: try to get a decent part of the weapon please



*Spoiler*: __ 










Marcο said:


> Laix
> 
> 
> Request: Avatar
> ...


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 23, 2014)

Render: 
REQUEST TYPE: Set
SIZE: Ava; 150x200 Sig; 500x300
SPECIFICS: Something starry/celestial. Throw some blue or red in. Ava; no text. Sig; ZEPHYR
EXTRA: Anything you feel like adding.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 23, 2014)

*Request Type:* Avatar.
*Size:* 150x200.
*Stock:* 
*Effects/Specifics:* Crop out the text. One with borders like my current avatar (white and gray-dotted) and one with any border you like. Effects are up to you.
*Extra:* Anything you think would look good.

Thanks Laix.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello Laix 

Request type: set
Size:150x200
Stock:   
Effects: Up to you, though I guess some type of crimson red effects would be cool 
Border: thin 1px white

Thanks


----------



## Sablés (Jun 24, 2014)

Harro 

Request: Set

Dimensions: Ava (150x200 for the girl on the bottom with black wings) Sig (550xanything)
Borders: thin white
Effects: Up to you. If possible, I'd like one version with cut-ups and one without.


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2014)

*SLOTS*
- Hisaka
- Issho D Tea
- Kai Jr.

*WAITING LIST*
- BlackniteSwartz
- Sabl?s
- Gilgamesh


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 24, 2014)

REQUEST TYPE: avatar
STOCK: 
SIZE: 150 x 200
SPECIFICS: effects up to you, thin lined black border


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> REQUEST TYPE: avatar
> STOCK:
> SIZE: 150 x 200
> SPECIFICS: effects up to you, thin lined black border




*Spoiler*: __ 









BlackniteSwartz said:


> Hello Laix
> 
> Request type: set
> Size:150x200
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 














Kai Jr. said:


> *Request Type:* Avatar.
> *Size:* 150x200.
> *Stock:*
> *Effects/Specifics:* Crop out the text. One with borders like my current avatar (white and gray-dotted) and one with any border you like. Effects are up to you.
> ...







нιѕσкα said:


> Can't tell if you have slots or not, hopefully you do. :33
> 
> Type: Set
> Size: Avi - Senior, Sig - 500 x 300
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 









*
SLOTS*
- Issho
- Sables
- Free


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 24, 2014)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks bro.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you      .


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you, Based Laix.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 24, 2014)

Type: set
Size: senior size
effects: whatever
extra: can you try to do something with the red lines to compliment the effects please.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Laix 

edit- if it's not too much trouble, could you take the red effect off his eye pls?


----------



## Hero (Jun 25, 2014)

Stock: 
Text: Sinnoh Elite Four & Champion
Effects: Whatever you like 

Stock: 
Text: Sinnoh Gym Leaders
Effects: Whatever you like 

Stock: 
Text: Sinnoh Frontier Brains
Effects: Whatever you like

Stock: 
Text: Team Galactic
Effects: Whatever

Stock: 
Text: Trainer's Alliance
Effects: Whatever you like

Stock: 
Text: Veterans
Effects: Whatever you like

Stock: 
Text: Game Start
Effects: Whatever

Stock: 
Text: Lake Guardians & The Hostages
Effects: Whatever you like baby
Note - Crop out the pink line and above.


----------



## Gin (Jun 26, 2014)

Request: senior avatar
Stock: 
Effects: nothing too extravagant, just make it look cool 
Border: none

sankyu


----------



## Laix (Jun 26, 2014)

Aiming to do all requests for Saturday


----------



## Marcο (Jun 27, 2014)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Avatar: 
Signature 1: 
Signature 2: 
Text: Each signature with the text 'Ice Queen', and a respective version without.

Whatever effects you feel look best. Will rep twice.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 28, 2014)

Type: Set
Size: Senior Size
Avatar Stock: 
Signature Stock: 
For the signature I just want the panel on the right where he's about to shoot the arrows. 

I want a blue border and you can add any effects that you want. Thanks in advance


----------



## JoJo (Jun 28, 2014)

Avatar
Stock: 
Do as you like. Just no border or text.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

Sig request:

Sig size: Senior member size
sig stock: 
sig effects: mess with the background however you think looks good, but if you could add a "Pyro" at the bottom that'd be great



Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Laix (Jun 29, 2014)

_*@Hero, Marco*_

Sorry, didn't do your requests just yet since Hero yours is massive and Marco you requested recently.  Will do them during the week.



Issho D Tea said:


> Render:
> REQUEST TYPE: Set
> SIZE: Ava; 150x200 Sig; 500x300
> SPECIFICS: Something starry/celestial. Throw some blue or red in. Ava; no text. Sig; ZEPHYR
> EXTRA: Anything you feel like adding.




*Spoiler*: __ 











Sabl?s said:


> Harro
> 
> Request: Set
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 











Frost said:


> Request: senior avatar
> Stock:
> Effects: nothing too extravagant, just make it look cool
> Border: none
> ...







Cobalt said:


> Type: Set
> Size: Senior Size
> Avatar Stock:
> Signature Stock:
> ...



I'll be honest... Stocks were _awful_. Did the best I could, sorry.


*Spoiler*: __ 















JoJo said:


> Avatar
> Stock:
> Do as you like. Just no border or text.







Pyro said:


> Sig request:
> 
> Sig size: Senior member size
> sig stock:
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 29, 2014)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: __


If I could ask for two slight edits, could the set be a little less blurred? The cloud/smudging kind of clashes with it imo. And I asked for the word ZEPHYR to be in the sig (but if you can't fit it in, that's fine). Will rep when I'm not 24ed.


----------



## Laix (Jun 29, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> If I could ask for two slight edits, could the set be a little less blurred? The cloud/smudging kind of clashes with it imo. And I asked for the word ZEPHYR to be in the sig (but if you can't fit it in, that's fine). Will rep when I'm not 24ed.



Oh shit, I completely forgot to upload it! sorry! 

And sorry can't remove the clouds without re-doing.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 29, 2014)

Laix said:


> Oh shit, I completely forgot to upload it! sorry!
> 
> And sorry can't remove the clouds without re-doing.


That's ok, I can make do with this, thanks again Laix (still repped out, but I won't forget about it ).


----------



## Hero (Jun 29, 2014)

Will the Godonc? be included in mine throughout the week


----------



## Laix (Jun 29, 2014)

Hero said:


> Will the Godonc? be included in mine throughout the week



If you cut that attitude out


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 29, 2014)

You missed my request.


----------



## JoJo (Jun 29, 2014)

Laix said:


> _*@Hero, Marco*_
> 
> Sorry, didn't do your requests just yet since Hero yours is massive and Marco you requested recently.  Will do them during the week.
> 
> ...


Danke

will wear soon


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks! I think it came out great!


----------



## trance (Jun 30, 2014)

Requesting! 

Request: Set
Stock: , 
Size: Senior-sized
Effects: Up to you, just 'wow' me
Borders: Up to you
Other: Text "Fighting is the only thing I was ever good at but at least I always fought for what I believed in." somewhere on the sig


----------



## Laix (Jun 30, 2014)

MegaultraHay said:


> You missed my request.



It'll be done today don't you worry.


----------



## Saishin (Jul 1, 2014)

Request: Sig
Size: Senior
Borders: Thin lined black border 
Effects: Yes,surprise me 
Stock: 
Can you make an avatar out of ? if possible a 150x150 size


----------



## Fiona (Jul 4, 2014)

Request for Laix :33 

No specifics other than a 150x200 avy and I want the siggy to be wider than it is tall. Like the example here. 



As big as you can make it while still being within the rules. I am not too worried about it being fancy. I just want it to be subtle, but gorgeous.


----------



## Laix (Jul 7, 2014)

Sorry for the wait guys, been unexpectedly busy. All are at least 50% done but I need to go out now, but when I get in I'll finish them off for you guys. Again, sorry


----------



## Stringer (Jul 7, 2014)

hello, requesting rain storm effect for this avatar please



Intensity: whichever works best


----------



## Laix (Jul 8, 2014)

Posting some of what I've done now. Don't worry, I haven't missed anyone. Just in a rush so I can't finish them off just yet and upload.


*Spoiler*: _Mega_ 










*Spoiler*: _Saishin_


----------



## Laix (Jul 8, 2014)

Hero said:


> Stock:
> Text: Sinnoh Elite Four & Champion
> Effects: Whatever you like
> 
> ...



I'll just  the album cause ain't nobody copy and pasting every single one.


----------



## Hero (Jul 8, 2014)

The Elite Four has everyone but the Elite Four showing


----------



## Laix (Jul 8, 2014)

Hero said:


> The Elite Four has everyone but the Elite Four showing



how was i supposed to know 

who are they in the picture?


----------



## Hero (Jul 8, 2014)

Wait you don't know pok?mon 

They are everyone else but the girl you showed


----------



## Saishin (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you for the set Laix  rep you after the 24hours


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 11, 2014)

Hopefully I'm not adding too much to your workload but please feel free to take your time, I'm in no rush. :33

Type: Set
Size: Avi - Senior, Sig - 500 x 300
Image: 
Text: Avi - Bonney; Sig - Big Eater
Theme: High Energy, High Tech, Femininity, Beauty, Elegance
Specifics: Colours That Match The Render, Very Colourful Text, Distinct Font, No Border, A Version W/O Text.

Thanks in advance mang.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 12, 2014)

Just want some avis (3), the max, 150x200







They don't have to be super fancy.


----------



## Mυgen (Jul 12, 2014)

If u arent to busy I would like a nice set of this:


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2014)

Doing all today~


----------



## Sablés (Jul 13, 2014)

Type: Set
Stock: [] | Senior size
Effects: Bright and elegant | Colors that make the eyes gleam | Ava should shift between the guy and the girl
Borers: Gold

Thanks in advance


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 13, 2014)

*Size*_-_ 150x200
*Color*_-_ Whatever you see fit
*Image*_-_ [].
*Text*_-_ NE

Please make it as cool as possible, use any effects that you like!


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2014)

If you don't see yours here, please do not worry. It's coming!



Super Mike said:


> Just want some avis (3), the max, 150x200
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have to be super fancy.







Mυgen said:


> If u arent to busy I would like a nice set of this:









Sabl?s said:


> Type: Set
> Stock: [] | Senior size
> Effects: Bright and elegant | Colors that make the eyes gleam | Ava should shift between the guy and the girl
> Borers: Gold
> ...







Kind of went experimental here, hope you like 



Necessary Evil said:


> *Size*_-_ 150x200
> *Color*_-_ Whatever you see fit
> *Image*_-_ [].
> *Text*_-_ NE
> ...


----------



## Sablés (Jul 13, 2014)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Marcο (Jul 13, 2014)

Marcο said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Avatar:
> Signature 1:
> ...


Edited my request. If you've already started on the previous one (it was a Sanji ava) you can ignore this or put it at the bottom of your list.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey there it's me again ! Requesting a signature this time.

[]. Add any effects that you like, I would prefer if it matched the Avatar that you made, take your time and thanks in advance.


----------



## Krippy (Jul 14, 2014)

Set req

Ava: 
Sig: 
Effects: I'd like the sig to be transparent
Borders: Up to you


----------



## Katou (Jul 15, 2014)

Yahallo~ Laix my Deary 

Request : Set 

Stock :  or 

Border : White Thin line > Black Thin line (Stacked)
Text : " Hence my Halation " (Sig)
Effects : Totally up to you


----------



## Laix (Jul 16, 2014)

Firstly like to say I am *so sorry* for the wait. All I can do is hope it was worth it 



Fiona said:


> Request for Laix :33
> 
> No specifics other than a 150x200 avy and I want the siggy to be wider than it is tall. Like the example here.
> 
> ...










Stαrkiller said:


> Requesting!
> 
> Request: Set
> Stock: ,
> ...


----------



## trance (Jul 16, 2014)

Laix said:


> Firstly like to say I am *so sorry* for the wait. All I can do is hope it was worth it



The wait was worth it. 

I greatly appreciate it. Thanks for all the work!!


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 16, 2014)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: Avatar 
Signature 
Effects: Whatever you think fits her character.
Borders: Dotted
Test: "Miss me, Puddin'?"


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 17, 2014)

REQUEST TYPE: Set
RENDER: 
SIZE: 150x200 for the ava 500 x 300 for the sig.
TEXT: No text for the ava, "This is my story. And you're not part of it." - AURON for the sig.
SPECIFICS: Something blue, give it an ocean feel, something like .
EXTRA: Surprise me.


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 17, 2014)

Hashirama getting punched by his father (   4:38 - 4:40 ) 
REQUEST TYPE: Gif Set
SIZE: you can choose, it will go into my signature
SPECIFICS: None

Thanks!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 17, 2014)

please, 150x200
do anything you'd like but leave one plain


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2014)

t0xeus said:


> Hashirama getting punched by his father (   4:38 - 4:40 )
> REQUEST TYPE: Gif Set
> SIZE: you can choose, it will go into my signature
> SPECIFICS: None
> ...



I only do gif sets if you provide the gif already made, sorry!


----------



## Sablés (Jul 17, 2014)

Request: Set
Stock: []
Effects: Up to you, nothing too bright
Text: "Did you say something, trash?!"

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gaja (Jul 18, 2014)

Request: Senior Set 
Stocks: ;  
Specifics: Up to you, like always. The only thing that is important to me however is that Batman is shown in both of them. Maybe a nice little 'Gaja' sign somewhere... Beyond that I'll leave it up to you.
Extra: Hug?


----------



## Laix (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm just posting them in batches. 



Gaja said:


> Request: Senior Set
> Stocks: ;
> Specifics: Up to you, like always. The only thing that is important to  me however is that Batman is shown in both of them. Maybe a nice little  'Gaja' sign somewhere... Beyond that I'll leave it up to you.
> Extra: Hug?





*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 














Morphine said:


> please, 150x200
> do anything you'd like but leave one plain









Sabl?s said:


> Request: Set
> Stock: []
> Effects: Up to you, nothing too bright
> Text: "Did you say something, trash?!"
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Signature_


----------



## Gaja (Jul 18, 2014)

Holly crap that was fast!!! Thanks hon!!! 

+rep is there, as is my new set!


----------



## Laix (Jul 18, 2014)

*URGENT*
- Stringer

*SLOTS*
- Necessary Evil
- Krippy
- Wallachia

*WAITING LIST*
- Issho D Tea



Ares said:


> Hopefully I'm not adding too much to your workload but please feel free to take your time, I'm in no rush. :33
> 
> Type: Set
> Size: Avi - Senior, Sig - 500 x 300
> ...



Sorry... I accidentally closed down photoshop before saving a version without text for the signature. 







Marcο said:


> Edited my request. If you've already started on the previous one (it was a Sanji ava) you can ignore this or put it at the bottom of your list.




*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 














Skywalker said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Stock: Avatar
> Signature
> ...


----------



## Marco (Jul 18, 2014)

Laix said:


> *URGENT*
> - Stringer
> 
> *SLOTS*
> ...



So this is a different Marco but I always get the messages. Are you getting my messages too Marco?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 18, 2014)

Laix said:


> Sorry... I accidentally closed down photoshop before saving a version without text for the signature.



Thanks a lot. :33

24'd, but I'll rep ASAP.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 18, 2014)

Laix said:


>


Amazing as always, thank you so much.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 18, 2014)

I would like a set please.

Ava: 
Sig: 
Effects: Up to you (sorry about all the white, these were the only 2 stocks I liked together).
Borders: None
Text: None (in fact, remove the text in the sig too please)


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 








Ava: 150x200
Sig: whatever size, just keep fem Tobirama's whole body.
Effects: make it look girly.
Borders: Whatever looks good.
Text: None


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Jul 19, 2014)

Request: Banner
Size: 1000*350
Image: 
Text: BLEACH STORY RPG
Sub-Text: It is not terrifying to know sorrow. Terrifying is to know you can't go back to happiness you could have.
Border: Dotted
Effects: The colour scheme, effects and such should be similar to this 
You can add any BG you want that matches with the colour scheme and stuff, I've mentioned. 

Thanks!


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2014)

Stringer said:


> hello, requesting rain storm effect for this avatar please
> 
> 
> 
> Intensity: whichever works best



I'm so sorry for the wait. No rep needed.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 19, 2014)

Laix said:


> I'm so sorry for the wait. No rep needed.


Beautiful work good sir, thanks

 By the way don't worry about it I wasn't in a hurry +rep


----------



## Vitriol (Jul 19, 2014)

REQUEST TYPE: Set
SIZE: Senior size
STOCK:
SPECIFICS: Would like the set to be themed quite purple otherwise effects etc up to you and can you put ShiroSenpai somewhere on the sig
Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 22, 2014)

*Stock:* 
*Request Type:* Set
*Size:* Senior
*Specifics:* Enhance the colour pallette if possible. Nothing drastic, please
*Text:* _'I dreamt of a maid at a feast, with purple serpents in her hair...'_
*Font:* Old-looking, perhaps handwriting style

That's all. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 22, 2014)

STOCK: 
REQUEST TYPE: Avatar
SIZE: 150x200. (Also an unresized version please if possible)
SPECIFICS: Up to you, just not super flashy please.
EXTRA: Great Shop 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Bringer (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello Laix 

Wing it when it comes to any effects or anything. 

*Avatar:* 

Make it senior sized and also add the text "A pinky swear is forever".

*Signature:* 

Again wing the effects. On the signature I would like text saying "I'll keep you safe." Also can you make the text a gif? Like have in fly in, or fade in, or something like that. Anything really. Just don't want stationary text.

P.S Not sure if needed, but obviously also resize the images. I want the set to be the maximum size that the forum allows.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 24, 2014)

LAIX SAMA 

an avy request 

I don't expect miracles since the stock is pretty basic 


STOCK: 
REQUEST TYPE: Avatar
SIZE: 150x200
SPECIFICS: nothing too out there



I really liked this avatar you made, so maybe something similar stylistically if possible?


----------



## Laix (Jul 24, 2014)

Probably do all of these Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Saishin (Jul 25, 2014)

Stock: 
Size: 550 x 385 (I need it as banner of the FC)
Notes: Write 'The Shingeki no Kyojin FC' below-center of the pic,size of the letters not too big,art of the letters up to you.
Borders: a white cornice
Colors: Make them a little bright

Thanks


----------



## Laix (Jul 25, 2014)

So I'm sort of in a predicament here.

My thirst for _OS X Yosemite_ got the better of me and now it's fucked me over.

​
I'm trying to get some sets done in Photoshop but I can't;


_Save anything_. I get an 'unrecoverable error' followed by the hanging of the app, forcing me to shut it down via Activity Monitor.
Open anything. This is crucial for obvious reasons. This is less sporadic but still occurcs. The 'unrecoverable error' appears and you know what happens.

​
I'm _*not*_ completely fucked though. Yes, it was probably stupid to install a _Beta OS_ on my main machine but I did make a complete backup of my computer prior to installing. So it can be fixed but it's probably going to eat up most of my Saturday, meaning outstanding requests won't be done until Sunday/Monday. 

I have a rough idea of what to do but I'm not computer-savvy, so if anyone thinks they could help I would really appreciate it. Just drop me a PM/VM and I'll try and elaborate on my situation more. Any help given is really appreciated!

Thanks for being so patient and considerate. It's a fuck up on my part, I know but it's solvable and is only going to result in a couple days delay at best. Just thought I'd let ya'll know so you don't think I've disappeared/forgotten.

​


----------



## Laix (Jul 27, 2014)

JoJo said:


> I would like a set please.
> 
> Ava:
> Sig:
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 












Issho D Tea said:


> REQUEST TYPE: Set
> RENDER:
> SIZE: 150x200 for the ava 500 x 300 for the sig.
> TEXT: No text for the ava, "This is my story. And you're not part of it." - AURON for the sig.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 














Wallachia said:


> Yahallo~ Laix my Deary
> 
> Request : Set
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 














Necessary Evil said:


> Hey there it's me again ! Requesting a signature this time.
> 
> []. Add any effects that you like, I would prefer if it matched the Avatar that you made, take your time and thanks in advance.







Krippy said:


> Set req
> 
> Ava:
> Sig:
> ...



Check your VMs. 



Sasuke said:


> LAIX SAMA
> 
> an avy request
> 
> ...



You're right - the stock wasn't anything special so I tried my best with what I was working with.





Saishin said:


> Stock:
> Size: 550 x 385 (I need it as banner of the FC)
> Notes: Write 'The Shingeki no Kyojin FC' below-center of the pic,size of the letters not too big,art of the letters up to you.
> Borders: a white cornice
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saishin (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks,it's awesome  rep you tomorrow,gave to much reps,btw can you make a version with a black border? I forgot it,sorry


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 27, 2014)

better than I expected considering the stock 

thanks


----------



## Laix (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks man, looks great.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 27, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Hello Laix
> 
> Wing it when it comes to any effects or anything.
> 
> ...




Way to forget me Laix


----------



## Laix (Jul 27, 2014)

I haven't missed anyone. I said I would do them Sunday/Monday.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks laix. But I literally just put this Ava on yesterday so it'll be a few days until I wear it.

Thanks again.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Laix 

I have a new request for a set.
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: It's up to you for the signature though I'd like it to be Orihime herself just transparent not the striped background.
Border: Lime Green
If the set is bad just let me know..I really like the set I have know just want to have another to alternate between. 

Thank you


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 28, 2014)

Just want an avi. Senior size. Black border. Or dotted. I'm not sure. 



Same for this one. Your last ones were awesome!


----------



## trance (Jul 28, 2014)

Making another request, Laix! :33

Type: Set
Stock:  + 
Effects: Up to you. Just 'wow' me like you always do.
Borders: Up to you
Text: "If I take on a job, I complete it." somewhere on the sig.
Other: Entirely up to you.


----------



## Laix (Jul 28, 2014)

*ANNOUNCEMENT
*_On the 30th of July, requests will be closed for about a week. This means that although you may request, it will be put on a waiting list and it won't be done until the 8th of August at the minimum. This is because I'm hosting a mafia game and it will drain a lot of the spare time I have, meaning I won't be able to complete requests.

However, all requests made before the 30th of July will be done by the 1st of August. It is after that point that requests will be accepted but put on hold.

Thanks.

_​


----------



## Araragi (Jul 28, 2014)

Requesting senior size set. 

Ava: [sp]
[/sp]
sig: [sp][/sp]
effects: transparent sig and for the avatar, could you make it cycle back so that he puts the book back down again after he turns his head? also, whatever else you think would make it look nice.
border for avy: whatever you think is best

thanks~


----------



## Laix (Jul 29, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> REQUEST TYPE: Set
> SIZE: Senior size
> STOCK:
> SPECIFICS: Would like the set to be themed quite purple otherwise effects etc up to you and can you put ShiroSenpai somewhere on the sig
> Thanks a lot in advance!




*Spoiler*: __ 















Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel said:


> Request: Banner
> Size: 1000*350
> Image:
> Text: BLEACH STORY RPG
> ...







Revy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 











Vengeance said:


> STOCK:
> REQUEST TYPE: Avatar
> SIZE: 150x200. (Also an unresized version please if possible)
> SPECIFICS: Up to you, just not super flashy please.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 












Jon Stark said:


> *Stock:*
> *Request Type:* Set
> *Size:* Senior
> *Specifics:* Enhance the colour pallette if possible. Nothing drastic, please
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vitriol (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks, it looks fantastic. (love the censor bar type text idea on the sig)


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 29, 2014)

So pretty.Thank you<3


----------



## Blαck (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey Laix 
Request type:Avy 150x200
stock:
Effects: Something that lightens up the green, but other than that 

Hope I didn't miss the deadline


----------



## Laix (Jul 30, 2014)

All requests made after this post will be put on hold until the _8th of August_.


----------



## Laix (Jul 30, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Set req
> 
> Ava:
> Sig:
> ...



Sorry Krippy, I completely forgot to post yours yesterday! As soon as I find my pen or buy a new one I'll give you the transparency I owe you. 


*Spoiler*: __ 











BlackniteSwartz said:


> Hey Laix
> Request type:Avy 150x200
> stock:
> Effects: Something that lightens up the green, but other than that
> ...


----------



## Laix (Jul 30, 2014)

Aladdin said:


> Requesting senior size set.
> 
> Ava: [sp]
> [/sp]
> ...



Sorry, no tablet pen so I can't do transparencies at the moment. Also, while I could trans a gif, it would take an awful long time since I would have to do each frame individually  If I find my pen I'll do it but it could take a week or more.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laix (Jul 30, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Hello Laix
> 
> Wing it when it comes to any effects or anything.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jul 30, 2014)

*Type:* Avy
*Stock:* []
*Size:* One original and one cropped into 175x250
*Effects:* Something kawaii
*Border:* None

Thanks


----------



## Araragi (Jul 30, 2014)

Laix said:


> Sorry, no tablet pen so I can't do transparencies at the moment. Also, while I could trans a gif, it would take an awful long time since I would have to do each frame individually  If I find my pen I'll do it but it could take a week or more.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It doesn't matter, I guess. 
Thank you for your time and effort.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 30, 2014)

request 

custom user title, effects up to you, size too since IDK the limits atm

text: stardust crusader


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 2, 2014)

Type: Set
Stock: Avi  ; Sig (Your choice)   
Size: Avi - 175 x 250 and Senior please; Sig - 480 x 215
Effects: Black & White with something like this 
Border: None
Text: Michael Jackson in cursive on the sig.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 5, 2014)

Request 

Type: Set
Stock: | 
Effects: A combination of a dark/depressive theme  and something that lights up the background. if that makes any sense 
Border: Your choice
Text: : "I am nobody. I just want a conclusion"


----------



## Shanks (Aug 9, 2014)

Type: Sabo F.C. banner
Stock: Pick which ever one you think looks best:




Background: Whatever works or keep the same.
Effects: Whatever works.
Text: "Sabo F.C - Chief of Staff" or "Sabo F.C - The Revolutionary"

Many thanks. You seems to have mad creative skills, so your help is much appreciated - rep now and will rep again when done.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 9, 2014)

*REQUEST TYPE:* Set

*SIZE:* Senior

*STOCK:*


*SPECIFICS:*

*Text:* 'Believe in your heart.' somewhere in the middle of the signature.

Everything else is up to you. 

*EXTRA:* 
I'd like to request two avatars, if possible. 

One focussing on Taichi and the other focussing on Wargreymon (in case you're unfamiliar with Digimon, Taichi is the human and Wargreymon is the creature in the top left. ). 

I'm not sure if that technically counts as one request, so if it doesn't, just do one avatar focussing on Taichi and I'd request the other avatar separately in future. 

Thank you! :33


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 11, 2014)

Cancel this.


----------



## Marcο (Aug 11, 2014)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Avatar: 
Signature: 
Text: 'Teresa of the Faint Smile' - on the sig, in the same fashion as it appears in the avatar stock, preferably in cursive of some sort
would also like a sig w/o text
Effects: try not to alter the colours too much, otherwise up to you


thanks in advance


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 12, 2014)

REQUEST TYPE: Avatar
SIZE: 150 x 200 ?? (idk whatever my max is lol)
SPECIFICS: The panel with Lucy's facepalm, yes I want that as an avy. Color it in! Not too flashy. Do your best!
STOCK:


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2014)

Laix, I hate you, but i still love you

I'd like a set please

Stock:
Effects: up to you, nothing too overt that covers up the art
Text: Robin Rises
Other: Avys for the 3 Characters please


----------



## Sarun (Aug 24, 2014)

REQUEST TYPE: Banner
SIZE: I know it's on the small side, so either max size allowed for Senior or if not, the original size of the picture
SPECIFICS: None
EXTRA:
Line 1 which say "WWE" logo - retain it
Line 2 which says "Night of" - retain it
Line 3 which says "CHAMPIONS" - retain it

Line 4 requires modification:
replace "Sunday" with "Start Date:"
retain "September"
remove "21 8E/5P"
Retain same size, font and center it if possible

(on the right hand bottom corner):
Replace all of that with:-
"Game Host:
sarun uchiha"

Thank You!


----------



## Laix (Aug 24, 2014)

Don't despair

These will be done this week


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh rly?


----------



## Laix (Aug 29, 2014)

The week ends on Sunday


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 29, 2014)

I didn't think it did!!


----------



## Tsunami (Aug 29, 2014)

*REQUEST TYPE:* Kabuto Yakushi FC Banner

*SIZE:*

*SPECIFICS:* A light blue-ish color theme, obviously it should say "The Kabuto Yakushi FC" at the bottom or something, use whatever font and stuff like that, rounded corners if you can or if you think it looks good.

*EXTRA:* If you need a stock or whatever you can use this

although just use whatever you feel like.


Thanks.


----------



## Laix (Aug 31, 2014)

Sorry I didn't expect to go out today. Hoping to finish these off tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 31, 2014)

hahahahaha it's all good pal.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 1, 2014)

Take your time, Laix though I am still looking forward to you creativity for a new Sabo FC banner.


----------



## Rosi (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi, Laix 

I'd like to request a set please.



All the effects up to you.
Please make several different avas, so that I would have smth to choose from.

ty :33


----------



## Laix (Sep 7, 2014)

Doing these tonight. I'm so terribly sorry for the wait, its really unfair.

Here's proof. 


*Spoiler*: _Tsunami_ 











*Spoiler*: _Sarun_ 











*Spoiler*: _Rosi_ 








More to come tonight, I promise.


----------



## Laix (Sep 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Sabo_


----------



## Tsunami (Sep 7, 2014)

THANK you so much, Laix.


----------



## Laix (Sep 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Cheeky N_ 











*Spoiler*: _Sasuke_


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello again.  I believe you're all full on requests, I'll just drop this here.*

Request:* Signature.

*Border: *Black Lined

*Stock:* []

*Size:* Senior.

*Effects: *Well whatever you like, like always.*

Text: *Team Avatar!


----------



## Rai (Sep 8, 2014)

Request Type: Set
Stock: 
Avy Size: 150x200
Sig Size : Up to you
Effects: Up to you
Border: Dotted with white line
Extra: Avy animated please


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 9, 2014)

Request: Set 
Image:
Effects: Flashy plz.
Border: Up to you
Sig Size : Up to you
avy size:150 x 200
Textne
Extra: twitch effect on the avy
avy focusing on his face.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 9, 2014)

I really just want a thin black border for this. :33


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Sep 10, 2014)

Request Type: Banner
Stock: 
Size: 1000*350
Colour Scheme: It should match with a theme like this; 
Text: BLEACH STORY RPG
Sub-text: Whatever is subject to origination, is subject to cessation
Effects: Any to make it awesome. 
Border: Dotted 
Extra: Please DO add a background. Also Try to make the stock bend in with the whole colour scheme and effects. Try not to use colours on the render. 

thank you.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 10, 2014)

damn skipped.  lol


----------



## Laix (Sep 10, 2014)

You was banned but since you're back it will be done.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 10, 2014)

I was kidding. I know I was cause I was banned.


----------



## Legend (Sep 10, 2014)

Laix hates us


----------



## Laix (Sep 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Marco_ 













*Spoiler*: _Firaea_ 














*Spoiler*: _Ares_ 












*Spoiler*: _Sabl?s_


----------



## Laix (Sep 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Legend_


----------



## Lance (Sep 11, 2014)

Request Type: Set
Stock: 
Avy Size: 175X250 (Focus on the face)
Sig Size : Up to you
Effects: Up to you
Border: Dashed with Golden line
Extra: None.

Thank you.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 11, 2014)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _Firaea_



I've actually completely forgotten about this, but this is wonderful. :33


----------



## Legend (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you Laix


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 11, 2014)

Request: Set
Size: 175x250
Avatar: 
Signature: 
Effects: up to you
Borders: None


----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey Laix, I was wondering if you could do my request.

Gif from these pics:
*Spoiler*: __ 







Just some cool transition and little effects maybe. simple thin black border also.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 12, 2014)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _Marco_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bro, you're a legend.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 12, 2014)

Request: Signature
Size: 550x500
Text: I will destroy and rebuild a new world for us, one that cannot be tainted by darkness.  What I am pushing for is a Revolution.  

on the right side of  ?   Also   if the other link doesn't work.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 13, 2014)

Request: Set 
Size: 175x250 
Avy: 
Sig: 
Effects/Border: No preference. I'll leave it in your capable hands.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 15, 2014)

Sig
Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: black lined
Effects: none
Colors: make them a little bright

Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150 x 200
Borders: Black lined
Effects: up to you


----------



## ℛei (Sep 16, 2014)

laixuuu 

make me a senior avy from  pretty plz

effects,borders,text or whatever up to you,make it hawt thankies


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 21, 2014)

_First time requesting here. 

REQUEST TYPE: Set
SIZE: 150 x 200 for the avatar. Precise width of 480 for the signature, but I'm leaving the rest to your discretion.
SPECIFICS: I would like a collage-type signature similar in style and format to , but three images/panels instead of five. Here's the stock for the signature:  , , . If its feasible, please keep the text. Please let me know if you can't see any of the links. 

For the avatar, I'd just like one of . Focus on the face/upper body, but try to get the mug in there if you can. 

pls n thnx _


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 25, 2014)

Request Type: Banner

Size: 650 x 250

Render: 

Text: If I could get bubbly text that says "JoJo's Bizarre Adventure FC" in bold, preferably somewhere in the middle but not in a way that obscures the characters. Also a version without text please.

Specifics: I'm looking for something REALLY colourful, vibrant, and bubbly so I can revamp the JJBA FC. :33 

Thanks Laix.


----------



## Sablés (Sep 25, 2014)

Request: Set
Stock:  - 
Effects: Up to you
Border: White

Textless


Thanls in advance


----------



## Katou (Sep 26, 2014)

Request : Avatar
Size : 150x200
Border : Black Border > White Border ( Stacked )
Effects : Up to you ~(^_^)~


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 26, 2014)

Laix-kun, I have a request for you. Obviously it's for the banner for the mafia game. Here is the details...

Obviously the text is orange and black, the box letter style, saying "Narutoifa II: Memori Keika".
Subtitle underneath "Forget What You Know.."

The images here will showcase most of the roles, so I'd imagine try and fit everything in, granted I want it to have a clashing background of the Akatsuki clouds and just surprise me with the background outside of that.

The character images I want you to include:
Naruto
Sasuke
Sakura
All of The Ataksuki
The Juubi Statue behind all of them
the eyes of Madara behind them all 
Gaara
Jiraya


----------



## Bringer (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey Laix :33

I have another request. As always, wing the special effects(Also if you can remove the tumblr promotion on the signature picture)

*
Avatar:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 







*Signature:* 

Max size for both the avatar and signature please


----------



## babaGAReeb (Sep 29, 2014)

150 x 200 avi and senior sig from this image


whatever border and effects u think look best

and make the sig just big enough so i can squeeze a spoiler below it


----------



## Laix (Sep 30, 2014)

Lance said:


> Request Type: Set
> Stock:
> Avy Size: 175X250 (Focus on the face)
> Sig Size : Up to you
> ...





More to come shortly. Sorry, my schedule is completely full, even on weekends. I'll try my best.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 30, 2014)

No problem.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 1, 2014)

Request ava

Stock:
Senior Sized
Effects: up to you
Borders: white and white with dotted


----------



## Laix (Oct 6, 2014)

doing these all today.

sorry for the wait guys, been sick and busy.

*NOT ACCEPTING REQUESTS.*


----------



## Laix (Oct 6, 2014)

If you don't see yours here, don't worry. It'll be done tomorrow.



ℛei said:


> laixuuu
> 
> make me a senior avy from  pretty plz
> 
> effects,borders,text or whatever up to you,make it hawt thankies






Dio said:


> Request ava
> 
> Stock:
> Senior Sized
> ...







babaGAReeb said:


> 150 x 200 avi and senior sig from this image
> 
> 
> whatever border and effects u think look best
> ...









BringerOfChaos said:


> Hey Laix :33
> 
> I have another request. As always, wing the special effects(Also if you can remove the tumblr promotion on the signature picture)
> 
> ...









Wallachia said:


> Request : Avatar
> Size : 150x200
> Border : Black Border > White Border ( Stacked )
> Effects : Up to you ~(^_^)~







Liquid said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:  -
> Effects: Up to you
> Border: White
> ...


----------



## ℛei (Oct 7, 2014)

thank u laixu


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 7, 2014)

Banner request if I may
880px ? 250px

Text-  Ethereal Horizon
Stock - 

And yes I know the stock is smaller than the size so just add watever you want the board is black/purple skin


----------



## Laix (Oct 10, 2014)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Request: Set
> Size: 175x250
> Avy:
> Sig:
> Effects/Border: No preference. I'll leave it in your capable hands.











Mist Puppet said:


> Request: Set
> Size: 175x250
> Avatar:
> Signature:
> ...


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 10, 2014)

Request: Set
Avatar: 
Signature: 
Size: Senior Size
Effects: Blue border any effects are up to you.
*If the stock needs to be changed let me know*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 12, 2014)

You have me on ignore Laix-Kun?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 29, 2014)

i-is this place still open?


----------

